

Busted Mythbusters Not Allowed to Talk About RFID Chips  - petethomas
http://intellihub.com/2013/07/14/busted-mythbusters-not-allowed-to-talk-about-rfid-chips/

======
Hopka
Mind you, that whole thing happend in 2008. And this article doesn't add any
new information nor does it sum up the already known info all that well.

------
eksith
This has less to do with some vast conspiracy pertaining to RFIDs and more to
do with preventing proprietary technology (and their shortcomings) from
becoming public. This of course prevents none of the amateur tinkerers from
going out and doing some experimentation of their own and anonymously
publishing the results in the true hacker spirit.

------
zng
This is indeed old news. Still interesting though.

